# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Leasing Furgone

## bertoberto

Buongiorno,
Sono il titolare di un'azienda che si occupa di impianti elettrici.
Ho due furgoni Ford Transit in leasing di tre anni ciascuno, il primo è stato finanziato nell'ottobre del 2005, e il secondo nel luglio del 2006.
La mia attività all'epoca del finanziamento leasing era una ditta individuale, e dal febbraio di quest'anno è diventata una s.n.c. 
Ho chiesto al leasing di fare la voltura da ditta individuale a società. Il leasing è Fce Bank plc.
La risposta del leasing è stata che non riuscivano a fare la voltura per problemi interni in quanto il software che gestisce queste cose è, per loro ammissione, obsoleto, in quanto quando una ditta individuale stipula un contratto leasing viene ricnosciuta con il codice fiscale e non con partita iva, pertanto non riescono a fare una voltura tra persona fisica e società, per cui mi hanno detto che dovrei chiudere il leasing esistente e aprirne un altro.
La mia domanda è quando uno ha un'attività individuale in un leasing perchè gli viene trascritto il codice fiscale e non la partita iva? è stato un errore del concessionario o è una prassi usare il codice fiscale?
Dato che questo leasing ha ammesso che hanno un software obsoleto, mi sembra assurdo che a rimetterci sia io, come posso tutelarmi per evitare di pagare tutte queste pratiche?

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno,
> Sono il titolare di un'azienda che si occupa di impianti elettrici.
> Ho due furgoni Ford Transit in leasing di tre anni ciascuno, il primo &#232; stato finanziato nell'ottobre del 2005, e il secondo nel luglio del 2006.
> La mia attivit&#224; all'epoca del finanziamento leasing era una ditta individuale, e dal febbraio di quest'anno &#232; diventata una s.n.c. 
> Ho chiesto al leasing di fare la voltura da ditta individuale a societ&#224;. Il leasing &#232; Fce Bank plc.
> La risposta del leasing &#232; stata che non riuscivano a fare la voltura per problemi interni in quanto il software che gestisce queste cose &#232;, per loro ammissione, obsoleto, in quanto quando una ditta individuale stipula un contratto leasing viene ricnosciuta con il codice fiscale e non con partita iva, pertanto non riescono a fare una voltura tra persona fisica e societ&#224;, per cui mi hanno detto che dovrei chiudere il leasing esistente e aprirne un altro.
> La mia domanda &#232; quando uno ha un'attivit&#224; individuale in un leasing perch&#232; gli viene trascritto il codice fiscale e non la partita iva? &#232; stato un errore del concessionario o &#232; una prassi usare il codice fiscale?
> Dato che questo leasing ha ammesso che hanno un software obsoleto, mi sembra assurdo che a rimetterci sia io, come posso tutelarmi per evitare di pagare tutte queste pratiche?

  Se l'impresa individuale &#232; confluita nella societ&#224; per conferimento, risultante dall'atto notarile di costituzione, lascerei le cose come stanno.
Infatti, anche se l'intestazione dell'impresa ed il codice fiscale non sono aggiornati, si pu&#242; tranquillamente dimostrare la confluenza dei beni tra il vecchio soggetto ed il nuovo, anche perch&#232; &#232; probabile che all'atto della apertura della partita iva della societ&#224; sia stato segnalato all'ade l'assorbimento della vecchia partita iva.
E' comunque importante che il riscatto finale venga effettuato dalla nuova societ&#224;.
Se invece il conferimento non &#232; stato ufficializzato, non credo vi siano purtroppo soluzioni diverse da quelle prospettate dal locatore.
Ciao

----------

